# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Forgot a braceboard

## woodchip

Whoops!, Am building a 2 storey new house & forgot to install a braceboard on the exterior of the frame on top floor, in brick veneer, Doh! :Doh: ,
Frame & truss mob didnt show it on there mud map, but its shown on main plan. 
Bricks are now up....
Its in a bathroom....can the villaboard substitute the braceboard?
or can I put a 5mm pink FC pink braceboard instead of the villaboard, will the tiles be ok onto this braceboard?
In this wind direction, I required 22Kn, with the bracing(all including the missing board) installed we acheived 34Kn, the missing board lost 6.6Kn, so we have still acheived 27.4Kn which is still over the required. 
Keen on hearing some thoughts on this, should I not worry about getting anymore bracing(considering we are still over the required Kn)? 
Also can you remove bracing (to install a window), & put more bracing(on a wall that already has bracing(strapping) & add braceboard) elsewhere to compensate, so you end up with effectively a double braced wall? 
Cheers

----------


## Pulse

You can use the villa as bracing, James hardie has a bracing manual with details. If you are over what you need it doesn't matter as long as distribution is ok. 
Cheers
pulse

----------

